# Sunbathing



## Browncoat (May 28, 2010)

Figured that title might get a few more comments than something like "My Dog Chip".


----------



## Sbuxo (May 28, 2010)

Aww so cute french bulldog.  Who doesn't love sleeping all warmed up :love:

I'd prefer less negative carpet space from the bottom.The lighting on him/her isn't too bad, but he's got a couple of blown out spots. One being in a place we don't really want our eyes going directly to.  Although there are some hot spots, I think the white of his paw can be a tad brighter and the shadow the left side of his face/ear/shoulder can be dodged a little. Last but not least, I think it would have a greater impact if you brought out a warmer color in the wall and maybe dodged the white border of it, too.


----------



## belongus3 (Jun 2, 2010)

So cute sleeping like that..  How old?


----------



## JackSellers16 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great photo!
Nice source of lighting I think. I'd be extremely pleased with this shot !


----------

